# Hello from the snow



## wild access outfitting (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi all,

just joined the site and thought I'd say hi, we don't have many coyotes around here - way to many wolves.
I have been giving the wolves hell around Kenora, Ontario for the past few years, but am alway looking for a new way to get it done. Looks like I found the right place. So many accomplished coyote guys here with tons of good advice which I'm sure will work on the big dogs as well.
I will try to keep an update for this upcoming season, so check for pics and stories as they come in. Hope everyone has a great Christmas and good huntin' in the new year


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I envy you. I have always wanted to shoot a wolf, and we have them here in Mn but there is no season on them. I am really looking forward to your pics!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to say..........Welcome


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad you could make it!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome from the beautiful province of BC, enjoy the site.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll throw in a hello from the snow right back at ya (snowed last night---not brave enough to look outside and see how much) and welcome to Predatortalk from high in the Colorado Rocky Mountains.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Welcome from The U.P. Snow Country{upper mich} and land of the Timber wolf-----------SB*


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

WELCOME Merry Christmas


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT WAO.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

to the site! Good to have ya!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well hello from me too.

How do you take your wolves ? A few other guys here take em as well.

Wish you lived closer I would take a run over and spend a day calling.

Merry Christmas and happy new years too.


----------



## wild access outfitting (Dec 24, 2010)

I've taken them a few different ways up here. From blinds over bait for clients to cuttin' fresh tracks getting ahead of them and calling with an e-call - fawn distress has done the trick for me.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Man that sounds like fun.

Chris C.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

welcome to the site. I would love to see some pictures of your past hunts. Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wishing you lived closer ... That does sound like fun. How many on average do you get to see ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome WAO from Southwest MS!


----------

